# Tallahassee Charity Knitting



## Thorsmom (Feb 18, 2013)

Any knitters in the Big Bend that knit for charity? If so, which ones? I called TMH & they weren't interested. I have tons of baby yarn and would like to knit for someone in need. I can always make things & mail them off but am curious if there are any agencies in need locally. Thanks!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Since you are "in hiding", you need to be more specific as to the area of the country you are in. From your title, I instantly thought Florida, but then you say Big Bend, and I think Texas.. .


----------



## Thorsmom (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, not very good with computers. Tallahassee is in Florida, but the region is referred to as the Big Bend because it's located in the "elbow" of the state. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tallahassee is the capital of Florida. 
There must be more than one hospital there! Contact other institutions.

Check with religious organizations - your own or not - they don't usually care if the contributions are from someone who has a different take on religion.

Check with shelters for the homeless.

Check with shelters for battered women; they usually need whatever clothing items they can get, since more women show up with children in tow and little, if any, baggage than not.

Check with yarn shops. 
http://www.knitmap.com/fl/tallahassee-yarn-stores

Of all places, I never imagined there were so many knitting guilds in Florida! http://www.tkga.com/general/custom.asp?page=Guilds_Florida


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

The marine corp is always happy to get donations and the navy has something like a goodwill store for families in need. Hats and socks are always greatly appreciated by any branch of the
Military.our local hospital is always happy for donations. Some of the babies have nothing to go home in. Project Linus is a great place to donate blankets for children undergoing chemo and chemo caps are never turned down. Hope this helps.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Here on the Gulf Coast we knit simple infant hats for the local hospital, and also lap blankets for some of the nursing homes. Check with your local county hospital - they will be glad of the donation. But only acrylic yarn please as the hospital sterilizes the hats before putting on the newborns' heads.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Check with All Children's Hospital. I loom hats and that is where they go in St. Pete and I live in Hudson.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Thorsmom said:


> Any knitters in the Big Bend that knit for charity? If so, which ones? I called TMH & they weren't interested. I have tons of baby yarn and would like to knit for someone in need. I can always make things & mail them off but am curious if there are any agencies in need locally. Thanks!


don't know what TMH is being a brit. but your local hospital would surely be grateful for premmie knits.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I live in Tallahassee. A friend in my Tuesday knitting group is making lots of hats and giving them to shelters. Everyone is giving her their yarn that they don't want.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Preemie hats were welcomed by a hospital here. They had fancy send home ones but not wee ones they needed in case of bereavement. 

Make a small box of what you do and pay them a visit. Seeing what you can do I found best. You may be surprised how appreciative they are. Often that need isn't being met.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You might want to try the Tallahassee--Leon County Animal Service Center and the Leon County Humane Society to see if they could use knitted critter blankets for their animals. I have knitted and donated critter blankets to the TLCASC before.

Hazel


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> don't know what TMH is being a brit. but your local hospital would surely be grateful for preemie knits.


When I Google TMH, I get this first of all: http://www.tmh.org/


----------



## Thorsmom (Feb 18, 2013)

Gee, I didn't even think about the animal shelter. That's a good idea. Thanks to everyone for your input.


----------



## reisha (Apr 17, 2012)

My Mother crocheted small lap blankets for the handicapped kids in the Tallahassee elementary schools. The teachers needed something to throw over the children's shoulders to keep them warm as they moved them from room to room in the winter. I am sure they would love to get something made especially for them.


----------

